
USA Over 5,000 Ph.D. graduates work as janitors - elmar
http://whenyouputitthatway.com/phd-graduates-working-as-janitors/
======
elmar
The work/benefit/stress ratio of being a janitor is really pretty good. If you
want a relaxing job, cleaning floors is really great by comparison juggling a
university schedule as a professor is not.

~~~
elmar
and don't even start to compare it to the life of a Startup Founder ;)

------
frozenport
This is a case for real journalism, who are these people and what is their
story?

~~~
elmar
Maybe Michael Moore will do a documentary on USA education.

~~~
frozenport
Better than blog/spam rehashing the same thing: 'zomg look what I found in
this spreadsheet'

------
M8
Of useful stuff or arts?

